
Atlas: Searchable index of everything you see across all your devices and apps - Terretta
https://www.atlas.co
======
Terretta
I'm torn between impressed and horrified.

 _" Atlas Informatics Founder and CEO Jordan Ritter calls the software "a
photographic memory for your digital life"... This includes web pages, emails,
Slack chats, Netflix films, Spotify songs, or anything else that's appeared in
front of your eyes on your screen... You can search by keyword, content type
or time, and it displays all related information based on relevancy. For
instance, if two documents were open at the same time and you toggled between
them, they will both appear whether or not they contain a keyword. Once
installed on your hard drive and browser, Atlas Recall runs in the background
and begins collecting your activity. The company captures all the content
you've looked at and stores it on its servers."_

[http://m.slashdot.org/story/318403](http://m.slashdot.org/story/318403)

